# Stripe for 2004-2006



## nls79 (Dec 18, 2006)

Does anyone know were I can get a gto judge stripe made for the sides of my 2004 GTO (see picture).
Thanks for your help.
Neal [email protected]


----------



## GTO JUDGE (May 14, 2005)

I am assuming judging by where you have your Judge decal you want the 69' Judge stripe and not the 70' eyebrow. 

I know a place in Manheim PA, he was going to do mine.
Auto Graphics......888-866-2227


----------

